# Is she interested or not?



## Cgreene21 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, here's my situation. Hopefully someone can help me figure it out, or at least figure out what to do.

A friend set me and one of his friends up on a blind date Saturday night. I don't think I am the only one that feels this way, but I find first dates to always be a bit awkward. We did talk a little bit before we went out, and we seemed to hit it off pretty well.

We went out to a haunted house, then met a few mutual friends at a bar, and ended the night grabbing some food at a truck stop. It seemed like it went well, she didn't take off screaming, she was laughing and smiling, and didn't ask for me to take her home early. When I dropped her off at home, she told me she had a good time and that we would have to go out again soon, and that she would send me her schedule the next day. To me, signs of a fairly successful date.

So the next day she texts me to see what I was up to. We talked for a few minutes, and I told her that I had fun the night before, and was looking forward to seeing her again. She said she did too, and would call me when she got out of work. Well, I never got a call.

Monday I sent her a text asking what was up...no response. Yesterday, I asked her what she was up to that night. She said she was going out with friends, and was sorry we couldn't hang out that night.

Today I haven't heard anything.

So I'm a bit confused...I figured that if she wasn't interested she wouldn't of texted me the next day...but if she was, she wouldn't of left me hanging.

So, anyone have any ideas as to what kind of game is being played here?


----------



## winter20 (Oct 26, 2010)

If she really wants to see you again she'll make the effort - sounds like a game here. I'm not one for games, but some people are.

Don't call/text her and see if she contacts you Balls in her court sorry


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Don't ask her "Hey what's up?" or "Just checking in" or "How are you doing?"

Ask her this: "You interested in Pad Thai and sweet tea at this great little place I know on Friday at 7:30?"

Distinct, decisive, specific, you're leading - and giving her the opportunity to follow.

If she doesn't respond to that text, you're done. If she does respond and can't make it but offers an alternative date and time, take her up on it at your option.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

Deejo, good advice. 

It's either a game (hate those) or she was just being polite and didn't think you would actually call her back too  Or maybe she just lost interest or met someone else. 

Go with Deejo's advice.


----------

